# Frühjahrsmesse Fischhandel Maier, Goldberg/Oberösterreich



## stu_fishing (18. Jan. 2010)

Hallo liebe Leute!

Ich möchte für einen befreundeten Teichwirt hier eine Ankündigung seiner ersten Frühjahrsmesse posten. Für alle Fisch- und Teichinteressierten aus Österreich oder dem südlichen Teil Bayerns sicher einen Besuch wert. 

*Am 20. März 2010 Beginn 8 Uhr
veranstalten wir rechtzeitig für den Frühjahrsbesatz unsere 1. Fischereimesse in Goldberg!!

An diesem Tag können Sie sich bei guter kulinarischer Verpflegung überzeugen, welche grosse Fischarten Vielfalt wir anbieten können!

Natürlich gibt es dabei auch einige Highlights und Sonderangebote!!!!!

Einige Highlights werden sein:

- unzählige heimische Fischarten
- ca. 10 verschiedene Störarten
- der modernste und einer der größten Fischtransporter
- Anglergeräteausstellung samt Probefischen
- einige Fischereivereine präsentieren Ihre Gewässer
- Fischereibedarf (Transportbehälter, Räuchergeräte, Pumpen, Kescher uvm....)
- Leistungsschau (Verladetechnik, Transporttechnik)
- Weinverkostung
- BoiMare Futtermittel Infostand und Verkauf
- Harstinger Fischzuchtzubehör
- Stände von mehreren Angelteichen
- Mehrere Ausstellungsfische:  Wels 50-100kg, Stör 100kg+, Aalrutten 5kg
- Essen und Getränke Stände
- Fischverkauf
- Tombola. 1. Preis ein Weißer Stör mit ca.25Kilo ober ein Angelset plus mehrere andere Preise      
- uvm...

Erleben Sie einen informativen und gemütlichen Tag in der Fischzucht Maier!

Auf Euer Kommen freut sich das

besatzfische.at - Team*

www.besatzfische.at

Die Fischzucht befindet sich in der Nähe von Steyr/Sierning. Ich habe bis jetzt nur gute Erfahrungen mit seinen Fischen und werde sicher dort sein 

lg Thomas


----------

